# best way to play ocarina of time?



## migles (Feb 11, 2015)

this one and the majoras mask is one of the games i am missing from TOZ..

which version do you recomend me to play?
i can't get the 3ds version yet... but meanwhile i'd like to play it
i tried to play it on project 64 but the framerate keeps me away. i think this was a limitation of the n64 version...

i remember the wii VC version was kinda laggy too, not sure if was normal...


----------



## TecXero (Feb 12, 2015)

N64 OoT and MM are locked at 20fps if I remember correctly. The VC version is the N64 version as is the NGC version. I don't know if the 3DS versions are locked or not, as I haven't bothered to buy OoT3D, yet. The games aren't exactly fast paced games, so they're still entirely playable. They had to work around a flaw in the N64's design, so few N64 games actually ran at a decent framerate.

If you can tolerate the poor fps and the graphics that don't hold up at all (outside of Paper Mario), the N64 games are enjoyable. A lot of the games were slowed down to compensate for the low fps. Though, I don't know why they kept a low framerate for the later third-person Zelda games. I'd recommend a top-down Zelda if you want a smooth Zelda experience.

EDIT: I just looked it up, the 3DS version of OoT is locked to 30fps, which is an improvement over the N64 version.


----------



## cracker (Feb 12, 2015)

I didn't realize the FPS was so slow on those but I rembeber a lot of other N64 games being very laggy. I will have to read up on it.


----------



## TecXero (Feb 12, 2015)

cracker said:


> I didn't realize the FPS was so slow on those but I rembeber a lot of other N64 games being very laggy. I will have to read up on it.


 
It's been a while since I've looked at that information, so I might be a bit off. There was latency between the CPU and RAM, due to how they configured it to be easily upgradeable. I seem to remember a lack of DMA as well that may have caused latency. I could be wrong, but that's what I remember.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 12, 2015)

TecXero said:


> It's been a while since I've looked at that information, so I might be a bit off. There was latency between the CPU and RAM, due to how they configured it to be easily upgradeable. I seem to remember a lack of DMA as well that may have caused latency. I could be wrong, but that's what I remember.


 

The 3DS versions of those games are actually upped to 30 fps instead of 20, so they look a lot better. The N64 certainly wasn't without its hardware quirks.


----------



## TemplarGR (Feb 12, 2015)

3DS or don't play it at all.

You are not losing much anyway. It is a good game, but it is much overrated by nostalgia and it has been surpassed by modern titles.


----------



## cracker (Feb 12, 2015)

TecXero said:


> It's been a while since I've looked at that information, so I might be a bit off. There was latency between the CPU and RAM, due to how they configured it to be easily upgradeable. I seem to remember a lack of DMA as well that may have caused latency. I could be wrong, but that's what I remember.



Oh, the irony (if that was the case).


----------



## TecXero (Feb 12, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> The 3DS versions of those games are actually upped to 30 fps instead of 20, so they look a lot better. The N64 certainly wasn't without its hardware quirks.


 
Yeah, I was referring to the N64. My edit in my initial post mentioned the 3DS version performing a bit better.


TemplarGR said:


> 3DS or don't play it at all.
> 
> You are not losing much anyway. It is a good game, but it is much overrated by nostalgia and it has been surpassed by modern titles.


Agreed, it was their first step into a third-person Zelda. So I just enjoy it for what it is, but I generally don't recommend it to newcomers to the franchise, at least not as an introduction to the third-person Zeldas.

The main thing I wonder about is why they kept it such a low framerate with the other third-person Zeldas since? I might have to read up on the NGC hardware to see if there was a limitation that influenced that.


----------



## Catastrophic (Feb 13, 2015)

TecXero said:


> The main thing I wonder about is why they kept it such a low framerate with the other third-person Zeldas since? I might have to read up on the NGC hardware to see if there was a limitation that influenced that.


 
I would presume they made them this way to keep the framerate smooth and consistent. Ocarina of Time looked fantastic when it first came out yet ran a lot smoother than other games who looked worse.


----------



## Clarky (Feb 13, 2015)

Play definitive, play the 3ds version


----------



## Qtis (Feb 13, 2015)

3DS version or the original. The 3DS version is the best in terms of playability, but I do recommend trying the N64 version just for shits and giggles. Actually my brother is playing it on my N64/ED64 so it's not unheard of to actually use the original hardware too


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 13, 2015)

Besides playing the 3DS version at 30FPS you could decide to play it in 480p using the master quest disc for the game cube, although the 3DS version does offer a new mode in master quest, the boss challenge mode.


----------



## aofelix (Feb 14, 2015)

3ds easily


----------



## DanTheManMS (Feb 19, 2015)

If you happen to already own a Gamecube or a compatible Wii, I'd agree with Acidflare and say to try one of Gamecube-emulated versions of the game, either the disc with the Master Quest or the Collector's Edition disc with Majora's Mask included.  The higher internal resolution looks really nice on a 480p component cable set, and it supports the N64 rumble pack through the GCN controller, plus you can also use the Wavebird controller (minus rumble of course).

I did a little searching and found this thread from before that's somewhat related:  https://gbatemp.net/threads/zelda-ocarina-of-time-majoras-mask-best-version.160858/ -- it sounds like the GCN versions of OoT are definitively better than the Virtual Console in both framerate and resolution, while Majora's Mask is more of a mixed bag.  I myself am currently replaying through Majora's Mask on the GCN disc and I've found the lag to be rather frustrating compared to the N64 version.  However, I can ignore that because the game looks so much friggin' better than it did on the N64 and it's fun to play through it again.  I have not ever tried the VC version to compare it to.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2015)

On n64, with glitches :3


----------



## TecXero (Feb 19, 2015)

DanTheManMS said:


> If you happen to already own a Gamecube or a compatible Wii, I'd agree with Acidflare and say to try one of Gamecube-emulated versions of the game, either the disc with the Master Quest or the Collector's Edition disc with Majora's Mask included. The higher internal resolution looks really nice on a 480p component cable set, and it supports the N64 rumble pack through the GCN controller, plus you can also use the Wavebird controller (minus rumble of course).
> 
> I did a little searching and found this thread from before that's somewhat related: https://gbatemp.net/threads/zelda-ocarina-of-time-majoras-mask-best-version.160858/ -- it sounds like the GCN versions of OoT are definitively better than the Virtual Console in both framerate and resolution, while Majora's Mask is more of a mixed bag. I myself am currently replaying through Majora's Mask on the GCN disc and I've found the lag to be rather frustrating compared to the N64 version. However, I can ignore that because the game looks so much friggin' better than it did on the N64 and it's fun to play through it again. I have not ever tried the VC version to compare it to.


 
I'm fairly certain that the NGC versions also are locked to 20fps, as the games would have to be rebuilt to allow for higher fps. A lot of both games relies on the fps for timing and animation. It's silly but I remember that being an issue when people were trying to tweak it under Project64. I could be wrong, but it wouldn't be hard to test.

As the OP was looking for the smoothest experience, and that's what the 3DS versions offer. Still not perfect, but better. Yeah, he'd be sacrificing resolution, but that didn't seem to be his concern.


----------



## migles (Feb 19, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I'm fairly certain that the NGC versions also are locked to 20fps, as the games would have to be rebuilt to allow for higher fps. A lot of both games relies on the fps for timing and animation. It's silly but I remember that being an issue when people were trying to tweak it under Project64. I could be wrong, but it wouldn't be hard to test.
> 
> As the OP was looking for the smoothest experience, and that's what the 3DS versions offer. Still not perfect, but better. Yeah, he'd be sacrificing resolution, but that didn't seem to be his concern.


 

i can't get the 3ds version yet
i played almost every zelda game so far, i wanted to play this one.. since its one i keep hearing about
but like i said, a bad framerate and latency gives me headaches

poor graphics are fine (they are old games after all..) but if the framerate is bad or i notice latency, my head starts to hurt after 2 minutes playing... and that is one thing i must avoid...

i can try the GC edition but i do remember it doesn't work kite well on nintendont\dios mios :C


----------



## Satangel (Feb 22, 2015)

3DS on an emulator, if you can wait a year and if they keep this amount of progress up. That's what I'm gonna do


----------



## SLiV3R (Feb 25, 2015)

On the N3DS of course


----------

